# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Kayak en un embalse

## Xuquer

Deporte y diversión en estado puro, se pueden ver parajes imposibles sin este medio, sacar fotos espectaculares como la que os presento ( tomada prestada de la red  :Smile: ) ...Diversión 100%

----------


## goyo

Hola a todos. Vivo cerca del embalse de la pedrera, en Orihuela ALICANTE.  Tengo un kayak y durante años he estado usandolo en este embalse sin problemas, pero hace poco cambiaron a unos de los Jefes de la Confederacion Hidrologica del Segura, y cada vez que  me  meto al agua aparece la guardia civil y me denuncian.  Este embalse es totalmente publico y no comprendo como argumentando que es por mi seguridad, me prohiben navegar, dejandome como unica opcion cercana el Mar, donde el peligro para mi es mayor. ¿Alguien podria darme algun consejo? ¿Es legal que me prohiban usar el kayak? ¿Puedo hacer algo?.

----------


## Xuquer

Hola Goyo, bienvenido al foro.  :Smile: 

A mi me paso justo al revés, nunca lo he practido en el embalse, siempre ha sido en el mar.

Imagino que si va la GC y te denuncia será porque está prohibido...aunque deberia de haber indicaciones que lo advirtiesen  :Frown: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

[oyeee alguien save si en el embalse de santa anna se pueden alquilar canoa o kayak a particulares xf es muy urgente y si se sabe precio mejor

----------


## Xuquer

> [oyeee alguien save si en el embalse de santa anna se pueden alquilar canoa o kayak a particulares xf es muy urgente y si se sabe precio mejor



 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## No Registrado

hola Goyo, tendrías que buscar información sobre la cuenca a la que pertenece ese embalse, por la zona supongo que es la confederación hidrografica del segura, ahí te darán información sobre los embalses que son navegables (normalmente hay que tramitar un permiso y pagar anualmente) y los que no, y estos que no lo son, no metas ni un pie, porque la multa no te la quita nadie...igual que si te pillan en uno navegable sin el permiso (al menos por los embalses del tajo...) a veces te encuentras con casos tan absurdos como que no multen a un chalet que vierte sus aguas residuales al embalse y sin embargo consideren que el kayak es perjudicial para la fauna acuícola... 
Ah, y a la guardia civil le da igual que en el mar tengas mas peligro... ellos te multan y tu haz lo que quieras..

----------


## tito

hola a todos y todas  :Smile:  necsito q me echeis un mano si podeis.estaba en el pantano de ordunte (en burgos )con el kayak y llego la seprona y.... :Frown:  me calzaron una multa de 240 euracos  :EEK!: pero no me han echoni atestado ni nada me tomaron los datos en una libreta y me gustaria saber si es justo o se puede recurrir y como puedo hacerlo.un saludo y a disfrutar de la naturaleza

----------


## No Registrado

Respecto a la persona que ha dicho que el seprona le puso multa por estar con el kayak, ¿queria saber si le dijeron si se podia pedir algun permiso para poder remar en el pantano, o si por casaulidad  sabria alguien si pidiendolo por ejemplo a la cuenca hidrografica del norte.

----------


## Juanjo

Dentro de unos días me voy con mi familia a pasar unos días al Valle de Arán. Nos acabamos de comprar un Kayak inchable de 2 plazas y me gustaría saber si puedo usarlo en algún sitio tranquilo en este Valle ya que tengo intención de que nos metamos los cuatro que somo de familia y dos son niños de 3 y 6 años. ¿Alguien sabría decirme si existe algún sitio en el Valle de Arán, tipo lago, embalse, río tranquilo, etc..., dónde estrenar nuestro Kayak sin sobre saltos?

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Juanjo

En el Valle de Arán no hay pantanos. Tienes algunos lagos aunque no se si podrás ir en coche o podrás estar con el kayak.

----------


## JMG

Buenas, tengo dudas sobre el uso del kayac en los embalses, lo uso habitualmente en el pantano de santolea Teruel, el otro dia no me dejaron echarlo al agua porque me pedian unos permisos o desinfectar el kayac no sé donde puedo dirigirme ni como sacar los permisos, si me pudierais orientar. En cada pantano tendrán unos permisos diferentes...

----------


## COWBOY

Alquien sabe si el embalse de Camporredondo en Palencia es accesible en kayak. Se puede bajar al mismo en coche? Se puede navegar sin permiso? Saludos y gracias.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola COWBOY, bienvenido al foro. Supongo que alguien de la zona te contestara mejor pero, despues de buscar un poco, no he visto nada sobre el uso del kajak; deduzco que no esta permitido.
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Hola Cowboy, bienvenido.

Te puedes informar más y mejor si vas a la web o llamas a la CHDuero, que me imagino es el organismo responsable de ese embalse.

----------


## No Registrado

Concepto de embarcación de recreo

Resulta conveniente conocer cuál es el concepto de embarcación de recreo según la legislación vigente, a fin de diferenciarla del resto de embarcaciones y conocer la normativa que les es aplicable.
Si el kayak no supera los 2,5 m de eslora, o es un inflable, no se considera embarcación sino objeto flotante, por lo cual no necesitas ni permiso ni matrícula:

Artefactos flotantes o de playa:

1.º Piraguas, kayaks y canoas sin motor.
2.º Patines con pedales o provistos de motor con potencia inferior a 3.5 KW.
3.º Las tablas de vela.
4.º Las tablas deslizantes con motor, las embarcaciones de uso individual y otros ingenios similares a motor.
5.º Instalaciones flotantes fondeadas.

Orden de 17 de Junio de 1997 por la que se regulan las condiciones para el gobierno de embarcaciones de recreo.

"Según el artículo 2.1 del RD 1434/1999, de 10 de septiembre, se consideran embarcaciones de recreo aquéllas de todo tipo, con independencia del medio de propulsión, que tengan eslora de casco comprendida entre 2.5 y 24 metros, proyectadas y destinadas para fines recreativos y deportivos, y que no transporten más de 12 pasajeros.

Dicha definición será corroborada posteriormente por el Real Decreto 2127/2004, de 29 de octubre, en su artículo 3.a), si bien ampliando su ámbito a su utilización con ánimo de lucro (arrendamientos) o con fines de entrenamiento para la navegación de recreo.

Por otra parte, el artículo 2.a) del RD 544/2007 de 27 de abril, aplicable a embarcaciones de recreo de lista séptima, define a las incluidas en su ámbito como embarcaciones civiles de cualquier tipo con independencia de su medio de propulsión, cuyo casco tenga una eslora comprendida entre 2,5 y 24 m. y estén destinadas a la realización de actividades de recreo u ocio sin ánimo de lucro o a la pesca no profesional."

----------


## No Registrado

Lo que resulta curioso es que después de todo no se comprende tanto celo de las autoridades con los kayaks en los pantanos y en cambio tanta permisividad en el mar donde obviamente es mucho mas peligrosa la navegación.
Todo ello como en otras ocasiones me hace pensar en que detrás de tanta restricción y como en otros ámbitos ,únicamente existe una motivación recaudatoria.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola no registrado :Smile: 

Lo primero darte gracias por la información y animarte a que te registres, como decimos siempre, es gratis.

En los embalses que frecuento yo, de momento, está permitida la navegación en kayak, espero que siga así, ya que no veo mayor problema en utilizarlos.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Lo único es el tema del mejillón cebra; por lo demás no veo yo tampoco inconveniente en su utilización.
Y registrate que no pegamos ni cobramos a nadie.

----------


## No Registrado

La mayor parte de los kayacks que se usan en embalses miden más de 2,5m. Sólamente miden menos los que se alquilan en alguna playa fluvial que no se mueven más de unos 10 m de la orilla.

Te lo dice uno que utiliza kayack

De vez en cuando salen unos muy curiosos
http://tecnomagazine.net/images/kayak-transparente.jpg

----------


## Luján

> La mayor parte de los kayacks que se usan en embalses miden más de 2,5m. Sólamente miden menos los que se alquilan en alguna playa fluvial que no se mueven más de unos 10 m de la orilla.
> 
> Te lo dice uno que utiliza kayack
> 
> De vez en cuando salen unos muy curiosos
> http://tecnomagazine.net/images/kayak-transparente.jpg


Me gusta ese kayak. Es más, está que se sale.

----------


## No Registrado

Pues yo no veo en la foto ningún kayack...

----------


## Luján

> Pues yo no veo en la foto ningún kayack...


Kayack, canoa o como quieras llamarlo.

Pero está ahí.

----------


## No Registrado

En ese caso para legalizar un simple kayak que mide poco mas de 2,5 m y que venden libremente en el Decatlon ¿Hay que realizar todo el mismo papeleo, matriculación, registro, pago de tasas de las diferentes confederaciones  e impuestos que para una lancha con motor?
Desde luego, vivimos en un pais dónde pronto pagaremos  impuestos hasta  por respirar.

----------


## No Registrado

> En ese caso para legalizar un simple kayak que mide poco mas de 2,5 m y que venden libremente en el Decatlon ¿Hay que realizar todo el mismo papeleo, matriculación, registro, pago de tasas de las diferentes confederaciones  e impuestos que para una lancha con motor?
> Desde luego, vivimos en un pais dónde pronto pagaremos  impuestos hasta  por respirar.


Joé, no seas tan exagerao ni pesimista hombre. Un poco de optimismo. Respira un poco, que veo que con la limitación de velocidad te tiras por una ventana.

Lo único que tienes que hacer es abonar unos 25 euros en la confederación del Tajo, algo menos en otras y nada en otras, símplemente sacar el permiso.

 No es nada y vas legal.

Simplemente es informarse, es muy sencillo.

----------


## fdokykcu

En las dos páginas siguientes tenéis bastante información útil sobre el tema de navegación en piragua en aguas interiores (ríos y embalses), os adelanto que es un tema complejo (18 demarcaciones x 17 Comunidades autónomas) e inaudito en Europa, donde no existe toda esta burocracia.

http://www.rfep.es/publicacion/19SC_...AVEGACION.html

(pinchad en las diferentes pestañas para ir accediendo a la información)

http://www.fcmp.es/navegacion.htm

Un saludo,
Fernando

----------


## REEGE

Fdokykcu... Bienvenido al foro y gracias por el interesante enlace para los amantes de Kayak que nos pones... Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

> Concepto de embarcación de recreo
> 
> Resulta conveniente conocer cuál es el concepto de embarcación de recreo según la legislación vigente, a fin de diferenciarla del resto de embarcaciones y conocer la normativa que les es aplicable.
> Si el kayak no supera los 2,5 m de eslora, o es un inflable, no se considera embarcación sino objeto flotante, por lo cual no necesitas ni permiso ni matrícula:
> 
> Artefactos flotantes o de playa:
> 
> 1.º Piraguas, kayaks y canoas sin motor.
> 2.º Patines con pedales o provistos de motor con potencia inferior a 3.5 KW.
> ...



Deduzco bien de aquí que si tengo una canoa inflable de 3,85 ¿no tengo que pedir permisos, porque se considera objeto flotante?

Un saludo a tod@s! Y gracias por vuestra atención!

----------

